# Welcome to the 222 support forum.



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have created this forum to provide a place to request features and discuss bugs, so that feedback can be provided in a way that will possibly help developers improve the product.

I am going to ask that the same rules I put into place in the 811 forum be followed in this forum as well.

Regards,
Jason


----------

